# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Arthrotec i Cytotec na poronienie sprzedam

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry!
Jestem lek. med. Ewa Lingross. Z zawodu jestem ginekologiem.
Codziennie przychodzi do mnie wiele kobiet w ciąży.
Dostaję masę pytań dotyczących tabletek poronnych i aborcji farmakologicznej.
Ze względu na tak duże zainteresowanie otworzyłam sklep internetowy.
Posiadam produkty takie jak: Arthrotec i Cytotec. Niedługo może zdobędę RU486.
Zabieg aborcji farmakologicznej można bezpiecznie wykonać samemu.

Jeśli chciałabyś zamówić potrzebne do tego tabletki to zapraszam na:

tabletkiporonne.co.nf

Produkty wysyłam kurierem (2 dni) lub anonimowo na paczkomat (ok. 4 dni).
Przesyłki są zabezpieczone i nie budzą żadnych podejrzeń.

Aktualnie jestem za granicą, żeby ominąć wszelkie problemy i nie narazić się na utratę prawa do wykonywania zawodu. Większość paczek wysyła znajoma z Polski, ale czasami ja wysyłam paczkę zza granicy.

----------


## AleAleAleksandra

Szczerze polecam tą Panią z tabletkiporonne.co.nf , która ryzykuje trochę, żeby pomóc młodym dziewczynom.

Jestem po udanym zabiegu. Dziecko zniszczyłoby mi karierę i mogłabym stracić pracę. Jestem taka szczęśliwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja tej pani nie polecam, dziewczyny zastanówcie się u niej na stronie jest oferta kupna cytotecu za 200zł ....śmieszne! .....sprawdźcie sobie w internecie ile kosztuje opakowanie tego leku to koszt ok 500-600zł. Ona pisze, ze produkty są z aptek....niezły kant....to jak myślicie ona dopłaca do tego interesu??? Wątpię! Pozytywne komentarze pewnie pisze sama sobie aby się bardziej uwiarygodnić....ja na waszym miejscu bym nie ryzykowała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arth. w blistrach(12szt.-150zl)lub(20szt.-250zl)szybka wysyłka za pobraniem a na życzenie sprawdzenie zawartosci.tel.519-786-700 ps.udzielam porady dotyczacej podawania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

również nie polecam

znamy tą osobę od lat, to nie kobieta a facet
do tego kiedyś prowadzili stronę tabletkiporonne.pl i pare innych po kolej
nie mają ru, to zwykła lipa

mifepriston jest wycięty z blistra i ostemplowane jako ru486
my wszyscy wiemy, że ru nie istnieje w blistrach wielotaletkowcy, produkuje sie je jako blistry zawierajace pojedyncze tabletki, a jaki jest sens wycinania pojedynczej tabletki z blista o wymiarach 2x2? żaden no chyba, że sprzedaje się lipę

chcecie prawdziwy zestaw Mifepriston&misoprostol? tylko womenhelp.org
organizacja holenderska, non profit, pomagająca kobietom w krajach gdzie dostęp do aborcji jest zabroniony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 50mg. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Możliwość wysyłki. Mail: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer


Doustnie dający 97% skuteczności. 


10 TABLETEK 350 ZL



Wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana nie jestem pseudo lekarzem
lecz osoba prywatna NA PEWNO CI POMEGE

UWAGA CYTOTEC,ARTHROTEC sa tylko i wylacznie 
w listkach nie luzem,nie w plastikowych pudelkach

729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Mam do odspżedania tabletki z WoW oryginalne. Zaszłam w ciąże lecz niestety jestem już po 12 tygodniu ciąży ( za późno doszły ).
Pierwsze które zamówiłam nie dotarły do mnie niestety. Drugie przyszły już za późno. Dlatego  chcę je teraz odsprzedać osobie która 
bardzo ich potrzebuje. Cena to 500zł . Za pierwsze dałam 400 za drugie też . Chcę żeby chociaż częsć kwoty mi się zwróciła.
Możliwy jest odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic-Sosnowca. Mój adres email : kucharzyk_katarzyna@tlen.pl
Pozdrawiam 
Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tanio.724568631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą. Możliwy odbiór osobisty.

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Tel 511.600.651

----------


## Kamila Dorota Jaczyty

Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 17.00 - 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie 20 szt . tanio . prosze o sms lub telefon 575 823 497. Tylko powazne wiadomosci. S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie 250zł. Przesyłka za pobraniem, ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12tbl. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20tbl.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia Telefon - Chat – Email  Zaufania 

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915 915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Oferuje oryginalny zestaw składajcy się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec który daje 98% skuteczności.
Tabletki zakupiłam odrazu po tym jak myślałam ze Arthrotec nie zadziałał ale po 3 dniach znów zaczęło sie...
Po wizycie w szpitalu i łyżeczkowaniu było już po wszystkim.
Tak wiec nie jest mi to juz potrzebne, może komuś się przyda.
Odbiór osobisty ale moge tez wysłać za pobraniem.
Martyna 577 214 933 
Cena 350zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Oferuje oryginalny zestaw składajcy się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec który daje 98% skuteczności.
> Tabletki zakupiłam odrazu po tym jak myślałam ze Arthrotec nie zadziałał ale po 3 dniach znów zaczęło sie...
> Po wizycie w szpitalu i łyżeczkowaniu było już po wszystkim.
> Tak wiec nie jest mi to juz potrzebne, może komuś się przyda.
> Odbiór osobisty ale moge tez wysłać za pobraniem.
> Martyna 577 214 933 
> Cena 350zł


Oszustwo. Oryginalny zestaw nie zawiera 12 tabletek Arthroteku, nawet nie potrzeba tylu do przeprowadzenia aborcji z RU. Tylko womenki mogą Wam wysłać oryginalny zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt 180zł lub całe opakowanie (20szt.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Marzena1984

Posiadam tabletki poronne 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol   (WoW)

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

Zdjęcie przesyłam e-mailem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem i spr. zawartości 19,56zł, Pocztą polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 15zł/szt. Możliwość zakupu całego opakowania lub 12szt. Wysyłka pocztą polską lub kurierem. Koszt wysyłki kurierem 19,56zł, pocztą 22,65zł za za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki. arth lub zestaw. kontakt telefoniczny 603113465 
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę potrzebującej dziewczynie. 
Zestaw w dobrej cenie. 
Kontakt mailowy. magda.madzia40@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19zł, Pocztą Polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arht. 
Lena 603113465 kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli możesz jeszcze się zastanowić nad swoją decyzją skontaktuj się z nami.

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzień dobry!
> Jestem lek. med. Ewa Lingross. Z zawodu jestem ginekologiem.
> Codziennie przychodzi do mnie wiele kobiet w ciąży.
> Dostaję masę pytań dotyczących tabletek poronnych i aborcji farmakologicznej.
> Ze względu na tak duże zainteresowanie otworzyłam sklep internetowy.
> Posiadam produkty takie jak: Arthrotec i Cytotec. Niedługo może zdobędę RU486.
> Zabieg aborcji farmakologicznej można bezpiecznie wykonać samemu.
> 
> Jeśli chciałabyś zamówić potrzebne do tego tabletki to zapraszam na:
> ...


Jeśli jesteś lekarzem ginekologiem to składałaś przysięgę Hipokratesa deklarując się ratować życie, a nie zabijać je w łonie matki. Nie zaufałabym Ci jako lekarzowi, bo działasz jak przebiegły lis na dwa fronty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19,56zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arthr. 
kontakt telefoniczny lub sms 603113465
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomogę - wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
Zastanawiasz się co dalej...

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić skontaktuj się z nami.

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam Anna 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Borawska

Tak jak w tytule. Odpsrzedam zestaw z Women on Web - oryginalny z kopertą w której przyszedł. Odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy. Nie wysyłam! , Zestaw składa się z  (Misoprostol i Mifepristone) . Więcej można poczytać na oryginalnej stronie women on web. Kontakt : borawska-ania@o2.pl

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## bdvgh19

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Tabletki szły do mnie zbyt długo, dlatego kupiłam drugi zestaw z Women Help Women. Posiadam korespondencję i oryginalne opakowanie. Możliwy odbiór na terenie Warszawy. 
Kontakt: bdvgh19@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 12 tab/150zł wysyłka za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.  Kontakt 731 309 476

----------


## bokepfr

terima kasih banyak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SKUTECZNA I BEZPIECZNA ABORCJA FARMAKOLOGICZNA DO 20 TYGODNIA.
100% ANONIMOWOŚCI I DYSKRECJI

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, zadzwoń

575.893.965


Oryginalne leki z gwarancją 100%,
pakowane w blistrach, z aktualną datą ważności i numerem seryjnym.
Rekomendowane przez kliniki aborcyjne, oraz organizację Women on Web.

ORYGINALNE Ru486 (Mifepristone) – hamuje wydzielanie progesteronu który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży. 
Misoprostol - (Cytotec, Arthrotec)- powoduje skurcze macicy, co za tym idzie wydala tkankę ciążową z macicy.

NIE KUPUJ TABLETEK Z NIEPEWNEGO ŹRÓDŁA!
ZAOPATRUJ SIĘ TYLKO U PEWNYCH I POLECANYCH DOSTAWCÓW!



Wysyłka Poczta Polska
Do ceny zestawu należy doliczyć koszt przesyłki:


ODBIERAJ TYLKO PRZESYŁKI Z OPCJĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ – MASZ GWARANCJE, ŻE NIE ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA

Zamówienia składane do godz. 14:00 są realizowane w tym samym dniu.

Paczki do większych miast dostarczane są do 24 godzin, do mniejszych miejscowości do 48 godzin.
Przesyłka w dyskretnym opakowaniu, nie zdradzającym zawartości,
zabezpieczona przed uszkodzeniem.

Zapewniam uczciwość, pełną dyskrecję i pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Przystępna cena, przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych, sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą, możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem, otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce, stały kontakt podczas kuracji, stała wpowspółpraca z ginekologiem, tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty. Nie zawiedziesz się. Sprawdź tutaj*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga 833 081 724 OSZUST !!!
Ty perfidny OSZUSCIE 888 081 724 jak mozesz byc tak bezczely i sie jeszczce wypierac przedstawilam ci dowod Twojego oszustwa i nie podaruje ci tych 550zl na ktore mnie oszukałeś i juz tu wiecej nikogo nie oszukasz. Na kazdej stronie na ktorej znajde twoje OSZUśCIE ogloszenie bede pisała ze jestes zlodziejem i nie podaruje Ci tych 550zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży? Chcesz pogadać? 
Zapraszam Cię na w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Aborcja farmakologoczna do 12 tygodnia*
*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przy odbiorze przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.*

----------


## Ewelina_P

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży. Nie wiesz co zrobić. Nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Wejdź na naszą stronę kobietawpigulce.pl
Jesteśmy, aby Tobie pomóc. Zadzwoń, napisz.

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

*Posiadamy* 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

*WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ*
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ *Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE 

Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifegest

INFORMACJE 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

Zestaw podstawowy do tygodnia 12 to 300zł

Leki są skuteczne do tygodnia 20 po doborze odpowiedniej dawki 

Twoje dane są całkowicie bezpieczne.

WYSYLKA

Dyskrecja 
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Płatne na miejscu u kuriera lub na Poczcie
Czas dostawy to 1-2 dni od zamówienia przesyłka jest na miejscu
Kontakt podczas stosowania leków

JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW


pod nr telefonu 575 893 965

Wysyłka również zagranicę


NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twoja miesiączka się spóźnia. Z dnia na dzień odczuwasz coraz większy niepokój? Niestety wyniki testu wskazują dwie kreski? Pojawia się strach, niepewność, złość. I mnóstwo pytań – co zrobić?
Jestem w stanie ci pomóc do zaoferowania mam tabletki poronne , wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego zastosowania w domowym zaciszu bez ryzyka krwotoku 

Tabletki poronne – Misoprostol i Mifepristone

ZADZWOŃ:
TEL: 574.775.418

Dostarczam oryginalne leki

Zapraszam do kontaktu 

Jak działają tabletki poronne?

Osiągnięcia współczesnej medycyna od 18 lat dają kobietom na całym świecie możliwości bezpiecznego przerywania ciąży. Bezinwazyjna, farmakologiczna metoda polega na zażyciu tabletek poronnych Misoprostolu i Mifepristone. W efekcie kuracji dochodzi do skurczów macicy, poronienia zarodka i przywrócenia cyklu miesiączkowego.

Mechanizm działania tabletek poronnych niczym się nie różni od naturalnego poronienia. Z jedną różnicą – Misoprostol i Mifepristone mogą być stosowane tylko do 20 tygodnia ciąży.


W skład oferowanego zestawu pozwalającego przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy wchodzą oryginalne, zablistrowane tabletki poronne — jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz 12 tabletek Misoprostolu.
Dostarczane  leki pochodzą z legalnych źródeł, z krajów, w których stosowanie tabletek poronnych jest legalne i powszechnie stosowane. 

Pozostaje z Tobą w stałym kontakcie, dbam o Twoje poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfort od pierwszego, informacyjnego kontaktu do wizyty kontrolnej po zabiegu. Stawiam na profesjonalizm i doradztwo. Indywidualne podejście, wsparcie i pomoc są tymi elementami, które wyróżniają mnie na tle internetowych handlarzy. Ci, nastawieni na szybki zysk, po dostarczeniu niepełnowartościowych, często szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia, a nawet życia leków, pozostawiają kobietę samą.

Pamiętaj ciąża to Twój wybór. Masz pełne prawo ją usunąć. Z nami zrobisz to bezpiecznie i anonimowo. Bez krytyki, bez osądzania i oceny. 

Gwarantuję:
• 24-godzinną dostawę
• 98% skuteczność
• 100% bezpieczeństwo
• 100% anonimowość
• 100% oryginalność

Wysyłka również zagranicę

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do zaoferowania dwa oryginalne zestawy leków poronnych.
Leki sa oryginalne , nie obiecuje jak inni sprzedawcy JA GWARANTUJE udaną kuracje oraz pelna dyskrecje.

Jestem pod stalym kontaktem telefonicznym, po odbiorze leku nie urywam kontaktu jak inni tylko do samego konca mam kontakt.

Zestaw 1. Arthrotec FORTE 12szt plus RU486 300zl 
Zestaw 2. Cytotec 12szt plus RU486 680zl

UWAGA!!!
ZESTAWY STOSOWANE MOGĄ BYĆ DO 18 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY

wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia więc na pewno nie zostaniesz oszukana 
mój numer 574..775..418 

Dyskrecja 
Expresowa wysyłka
Wysyłka również za granicę
Leki doustne i dopochwowe
Dobierane indywidualnie do wieki , masy ciała itp co jest ważne aby przyniosły pożądany skutek
Wieloletnie doświadczenie 
Pomogłam wielu kobietom

----------


## pomoc24

Drodzy państwo nie słuchajcie tych żałosnych oszczerstw!!!
WALKA konkurencji Która sobie nie radzi i sama oszukuje kobiety w Potrzebie wypisuje numery innych sprzedawców by zepsuć opinie 

numer 577.405.753 uczciwy sprzedawca wysylki tylko za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą możesz otworzyć paczke i sprawdzić co kupujesz 

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
ZADZWOŃ:
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży, boisz się i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce. Tam dowiesz się jak możesz się z nami skontaktować.
Czekamy na Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje to sprzedam tabletki za pół ceny od dziewczyn z women help women.
Ja nie mogłam czekać za długo i kupiłam tabletki od jednej z Pań wyżej. (﻿﻿﻿ jest to ta jedna tabletka która się polyka i te 8 misoprostolu). Mogę wysłać zdjęcia. Tabletki mam jeszcze w ich kopercie.
Mogę jeszcze dodać że u mnie wszystko poszło ok. Chętnie powiem co i jak.
magdalena.os@interia.pl﻿

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 519.796.536
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

519.796.536


Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 519.796.536
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
Dorota 791 302 084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszuśtów.Tak nieuczciwie oszukując zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1 ZESTAW  LEKOW DO 7 TYGODNIA
    400 ZŁ ARTHROTEC 12 tab PLUS tabletka Ru


    2 NAJSKUJTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY
   MAKSYMALNA DAWKA LEKU 12 tabletek Misoprostol tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 600 ZŁ¸skutecznosc 95%  stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych



Kontakt..

Email :  angelakowasky@gmail.com

Whatsapp  +447479332740

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie.
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


Oszustka nie polecam !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


dziekuje ze sa jeszczce uczciwi ludzie bo tu znalazłam pomoc i wsparcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. Chciałaby sie podzielic doswiadczeniem kupowania tabletek wczesnoporonnych ogolnie przez internet. Zostałam dwa razy oszukana ale to tez jakby poczesci moja wina bo nie byłam na tyle dociekliwa aby zweryfikowac sprzedawce tylko slepo zaufałam i efekt był taki ze straciłam pieniażki i czas. Po pierwsze nigdy nie kupujcie czegos czego nie widzicie jesli potencjalny sprzedawca nie wystawia zdjecia tego co oferuje to znaczy ze tego nie posiada. Za trzecim razem trafiłam na osobe ktora oglasza sie pod numerem 502-427-780 i tam uzyskałam tabletki ktore mi pomogły i fachowe doradzwo w tym zakresie. Dzis jestem juz tydzien po zabiegu i moje zycie powoli wraca do normy zwlaszcza te psychiczne bo byłam w rozsypce. Nie tracie czasu i pieniedzy na oszustow i kontaktujcie sie z numerem 502-427-780 tam otrzymacie fachowa pomoc oraz skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki.

----------


## royalpharmaeuropa

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston + Mizoprostol

Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Email: royalpharmaeuropa@gmail.com

WhatsApp +48576247594


Tylko u nas bezpieczny anonimowy zakup oraz 100% dyskrecji.

aborcja, aborcja farmakologiczna, aborcja tabletki, aborcja tabletkami, tabletki wczesnoporonne, tabletki poronne, jak usunąć ciążę tabletkami,tabletka poronna, mifepristone gdzie kupic, tabletki poronne bez recepty, sprzedam tabletki poronne, tabletki poronne gdzie kupić, mifepristone cena, tabletki poronne sprzedam, tabletki wczesnoporonne sprzedam, leki poronne kupie, pigułka wczesnoporonna, mifepriston, mifeprex, ru486, french pill, mizoprostol, cytotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Asdfghjklp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Email
sklepodchudzanie5@gmail.com
WhatsApp +447747363113

 Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych 
krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna, leki 
poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. 

W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy, 
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i 
Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec). Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być 
szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. 

Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej 
ciąży aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na 
usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie. Tylko u nas oryginalne 
zestawy!!!! 

STALY KONTAKT
 TELEFONICZNY POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI WYSYLKA 24H 100% dyskrecji! NAJWYŻSZA 
SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97% 1 

zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 
(mifepristone)
 koszt: 400zL

 2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16tabl Misoprost 200mg oraz tabletka 
Ru486 (mifepristone) 600zl kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak 
postepowac krok po kroku KONTAKT 

 Email
sklepodchudzanie5@gmail.com
WhatsApp +447747363113

----------


## pomoc.leki

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston i Mizoprostol


w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691



Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartośći czyli można otworzyć paczke przed 
zapłatą i wszystko dodładnie sprawdzić

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Pigułki wczesnoporonne gwarantują powodzenie w przerywaniu ciąży w 99% przypadków.
Tabletki na usunięcie ciąży, zarówno Misoprostol jak i Mifepristone



Oferujemy najskuteczniejszy zestaw leków do 12 TYG. ciazy w cenie 450zł



w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691

Tylko u nas kupisz oryginalne leki poronne i zestawy tabletek aborcyjnych. Pomożemy Ci bezpiecznie przeprowadzić aborcje w domu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Asdfghjklp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wera.gorkalewicz@interia.pl zapraszam do kontaktu pomogę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani Dorota dorotaorg@intmail.pl zaufana osoba zamówiłam 3lata temu u niej i zamówiłam teraz dostałam to co potrzebuje nie jakieś witaminy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Michaela1305@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne katarzyna010188@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry mam na zbyciu tabletki Arthrotec 12 sztuk zakupione w Polskiej aptece karolinaddb@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne nie za miliony monet Arthrotec 150zł
ar_ona@interia.pl

----------


## Megahejt.pl i Chujnia.pl

Megahejt.pl i Chujnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 8LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABO_RCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

TABLETKI POR_ONNE
Kontakt TYLKO I WYŁACZNIE

SMS ABOR_CJA 

 tel 519.649.881

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych abor_cja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 12 tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%


1.ZESTAW LEKOW DO 7 TYG (mifepristonee.)

koszt: 300zł




2. ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYG Misoprost. 200 oraz tabletka Ruu486 (mifepristonee.) 
500zl


oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt SMS odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristonee (RuU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostoll - powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kingaaugustyn@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ar_ona@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne kingaaugustyn@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcjadlakazdego@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny jeśli któraś jest w potrzebie napiszcie ar_ona@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge uczciwie z tab kaziakazia@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko asnaghena@gmail.com

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
Czysty misoprostol
Skutecznosc 98 %

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h
asnaghena@gma.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę justynadudzinska@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jeśli jest tu kobieta potrzebująca wsparcia z tabletkami proszę się do mnie odezwać wera3381@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zapraszam do zakupu oryginalnych tabletek z Polskiej apteki adam888.ziemba@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fijalkowska_94@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalnie, zapakowane w w orginalne opakowanie co jest gwarantem twojego bezpieczenstwa oraz powodzenia zabiegu. Udzielam pelnego wsparcia podczas zabiegu oraz służe wieloletnia praktyka w tematyce aborcyjnej. kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uważajcie zamawiajcie tylko od aborcjadlakazdego@interia.com zaufani i nie wysyłają luzem w woreczkach tylko fabrycznie zapakowane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeśli chcecie dostać prawdziwa pomoc w tej sprawie do piszcie do Pani Doroty dorotacom@op.pl naprawdę wam pomoże jako jedna z nielicznych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry posiadam do odsprzedania tabletki poronne oryginalnie zapakowane kontakt do mnie izabimerr@interia.pl

----------


## Zuzannawqwq

Witam,sprzedam 12 tabletek Arthotecu
Pewnie, szybko i sprawnie.
Kontakt
arthrotecf@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tanio Arthrotec izabimerr@interia.pl

----------

